

Facebook Timeline Will Change The Human Race - nickfrost
http://chrysbader.com/facebook-timeline-will-change-the-human-race

======
jmathai
Facebook has definitely impacted many many lives and changed (to some extent)
how some people communicate.

That being said, I can't understand how the technical community doesn't see
the short sightedness of these closed/proprietary systems. Facebook isn't
storing anyone's legacy. They probably won't even be around by the time I die.

Genuinely curious if my points are way off.

------
pyry
It will definitely cause me to delete a lot of things from my first couple
years on Facebook, that's for sure.

~~~
nickfrost
Haha! Yeah, things we all thought wouldn't be seen again... :) Thanks for the
comment!

~~~
pyry
Tempted to join the developer preview just so I can do that before everyone
else can see it. ;)

------
nullproc
it sounds neat.

but its not as neat as providing safe drinking water for the majority of the
third world. or staving off infectious disease. or even providing individuals
food and shelter affordably.

until we tackle these issues globablly; a social network site will never
change the human race.

i'm sorry, its a down perspective, its arguementative, and its not in the
spirit of this site...but i'm tired of seeing intelligent people fawn over
things that dont truly improve the lives of people who need help. in 10 years,
this comment will seem silly. i may be wrong...but probably not.

------
davidotoole
blather

